# Some South Dakota Deer



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

Just got back from bow hunting back home in South Dakota and thought that you might enjoy looking at some northern deer for a change. Had another great year, and can't wait for next year already!!!


----------



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

Here's some pics of a brute my uncle got this year. The second to last pic is from last year, and the last pic is his deer from last year.


----------



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

*A few still out there*

Some nice ones for next year!!!


----------



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

*And a couple more*

The last one is the one I shot last year. Whoops, but it was still a blast, and I had to sit there for 15 minutes watching a 160+ inch buck that I thought that I was shooting chase does around my tree.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

they look malnourished! put some feed out there for them


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Dang!!!! My heart was starting to pump a little fast just looking at the pics.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Great pics of some nice deer, congrats on your deer....WW


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

awesome. need any help.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome display!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Dang Solid Bucks...................where do I sign up!!


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Great Pics


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Dude! Those things have heads as big as a horse!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Those are awesome looking deer! One of those behmouths looks like it has a "toro" body with antlers on it!


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

I WANNA GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Hurry up next year!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Great pics! congrats.

Also, great examples of bucks during the rut moving in the middle of the day.


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

man those are some horses. thanx for sharring


----------

